# 60 pounds in 5 months possible ?



## teenBB (Oct 13, 2014)

hi im 14, 6 ft 225 lbs


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

teenBB said:


> hi im 14 6 ft 225 lbs


I assume that's 60 lbs loss. It's possible but not recommended


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You want to lose 60lbs I take it? A bit aggressive, but it's possible. I'd allow more time.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

like the others it is possible, but why a five month timescale?


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

It might be possible, but such an extreme approach could cause problems.. aim for less weight or more time!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I assume you're highly obese in which case 3lb per week is realistic.

I had a client lose 50lb and compete in the Arnold Amateur at the end of it and that took 20 weeks.

It will not be a whole lot of fun though!


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes possible. Have done similar. But im alot older and i would not recommend it to any one and especially not at your age.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I didn't even notice the age....I now assume "14" is your age?

No in that case you just need to change your eating habits and get on a weights/cardio training program.

Your body will naturally over time drop the body fat.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

14 foot 6 or 14 years old?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

teenBB said:


> hi im 14 6 ft 225 lbs


Mate listen to us - what did we tell you last time you asked?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Do it slower, you will come out better in the end.

You don't want to be skinny fat.

So look into correct diet and then hop onto 5x5 with one or two moderate cardio sessions.

Do not go overkill with cardio.

And that's all there is to it really it will happen for you as long as your consistent with it.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

dont do it mate your still growing you dont want to **** up your body.. TAKE IT S L O W


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

eat healthy and smash the weight lifting!!!!

if you are stuck for nutrtion then ask away!


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> 14 foot 6 or 14 years old?


Ha ha, if he is 14 foot 6 then I am guessing he's extremely underweight at 225lb :huh:


----------

